# Wakui 240mm Gyuto- best value knife under $200. Prove me wrong!



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

Just like the title says, the Wakui 240mm Gyuto is the best value knife under $200. Prove me wrong!!!

I got mine from Bernal Cutlery (went into their actual store in SF) about 6 months ago and am truly impressed with the value you get in a sub $200 knife. It’s grind is fantastic, it’s super thin behind the edge, substantial spine, heat treat is excellent (a joy on the stones), F&F of a much more expensive knife, stainless clad for super low maintenance, and a flat profile making it an excellent slicer/push cutter.

I’ve been on a kick lately trying to find up-and-coming blacksmiths they are selling knives at incredible values. I’ve enjoyed Mazaki, Wakui, and next will be a Makoto, Kaeru, etc


----------



## Ruso (Nov 15, 2018)

Nothing to prove here - you are right! Here is a candy!


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 15, 2018)

Impossible to prove, you didn't specify criteria just the price, so......


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> Impossible to prove, you didn't specify criteria just the price, so......



Just overall value under $200


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 15, 2018)

There is no definition for over all value. There is no way to determine which is better Kaeru or Wakui or Tanaka or Ikazuchi or ... As always it depends on what's important to you. You basically have to try them all and determine what is the best value to you. Wakui is a good knife at a very reasonable price no question there. For example, many people love Tanaka blades, but it didn't work for me, I've been very impressed with Kaeru though, but I am sure many will prefer Wakui. Perceived value is not an absolute and as such cannot be proven.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> There is no definition for over all value. There is no way to determine which is better Kaeru or Wakui or Tanaka or Ikazuchi or ... As always it depends on what's important to you. You basically have to try them all and determine what is the best value to you. Wakui is a good knife at a very reasonable price no question there. For example, many people love Tanaka blades, but it didn't work for me, I've been very impressed with Kaeru though, but I am sure many will prefer Wakui. Perceived value is not an absolute and as such cannot be proven.



Buzz kill...this is supposed to be fun!


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry. Did you see what happened to best steel, that was supposed to be fun too.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 15, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> Sorry. Did you see what happened to best steel, that was supposed to be fun too.



Ow yeah, now it’s a knock down-drag out argument!!!


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 15, 2018)

Only Tanaka can rival in the overall workhorse catagory.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 15, 2018)

Yep. My first wakui blew me away. Best deal I know of for super thin behind the edge knives.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 16, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Yep. My first wakui blew me away. Best deal I know of for super thin behind the edge knives.



It’s one of my favorite knives, but not the favorite, that designation will be left to my Toyama 240mm. But its also half the price and is a great knife overall. It’s the knife that my wife changed her mind about me spending big $$$ on knives, so that in itself is worth it.


----------



## Hanmak17 (Nov 16, 2018)

"sac36555 said:


> It’s the knife that my wife changed her mind about me spending big $$$ on knives, so that in itself is worth it.



If this is true, it may justify the the OP claims. That's quite an achievement!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm going to put my JNS Kaeru up against your Wakui. Have the 210 and 240 now and they behave like very different knives. Man is that core steel tough, very impressive knife for the $. Thanks makism!


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 16, 2018)

Go ahead,I dare you to try and take my Wakui. I am going to go and set out the trip flares and claymore mines right now.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 16, 2018)

Grunt, ok you win I ain’t messing with a military man. [emoji6]


----------



## labor of love (Nov 16, 2018)

Yep. Kaeru is the other amazing sub $200 gyuto. 
Between the 2 I prefer kaeru steel and profile, although wakui has a grind I much prefer.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 16, 2018)

No Wakui here, though I don’t doubt it, but Tanaka has to be a pretty serious contender in this bracket


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 16, 2018)

Hanmak17 said:


> If this is true, it may justify the the OP claims. That's quite an achievement!



A knife that can change a wife’s mind.... that would be cheap even if it was 100k


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 16, 2018)

But back on point... I can’t think of much that could better it sub $200

Contenders:
Tanaka - sooooo much knife for the money
Yoshikane hammered KU


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 16, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> Buzz kill...this is supposed to be fun!



Next time lab coat, scientific synopsis, and detailed compare/contrast please. 
Thank you


----------



## Lazyboy (Nov 16, 2018)

Anyone used Yoshimune? I was eyeing up one, but can't find many recent user reviews. K&S have good price ...


----------



## ob-gym (Nov 16, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> It’s the knife that my wife changed her mind about me spending big $$$ on knives, so that in itself is worth it.



+1

My wife is now using full carbon 240 gyutos without supervision. She also let me throw away our old stainless santoku - she never throws anything away.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 16, 2018)

Lazyboy said:


> Anyone used Yoshimune? I was eyeing up one, but can't find many recent user reviews. K&S have good price ...



I have a Yoshimune 165 bunks and think he does a nice job w the HT, profile and grind. Handle is meh but that's not too big of a deal breaker for me. I did not buy my knife from K&S, but have bought before from James and he is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 16, 2018)

ob-gym said:


> +1
> 
> My wife is now using full carbon 240 gyutos without supervision. She also let me throw away our old stainless santoku - she never throws anything away.



Lol, we have “her” knives and “my” knives in the knife drawer. I let her use my Toyama once and she slid it sideways when making contact with the cutting board. It was like nails on the chalkboard and micro chipped my blade. She was put on restriction for a while, it when I got the Wakui, I showed her exactly how J-knives have to be used. She cut one thing and was blown away!

She also really likes my Masakage Shimo 165mm Santoku for small jobs


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 17, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I have a Yoshimune 165 bunks and think he does a nice job w the HT, profile and grind. Handle is meh but that's not too big of a deal breaker for me. I did not buy my knife from K&S, but have bought before from James and he is a pleasure to deal with.



I have the same one - I’m actually glad that it didn’t sell when I was going to let it go, it’s now my go-to knife at home for a quick task.


----------



## slobound (Nov 17, 2018)

I, too, am a fan of Wakui and Tanaka in this sub $200 price range. Great bang for the buck!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 17, 2018)

Another knife that I've played with is JNS Munetoshi gyuto. Dynamite steel and sharpened up nicely. I think its an undervalued knife.


----------



## slobound (Nov 17, 2018)

I’ve actually heard a lot of people rave over the Munetoshi. I’d like to get my hands on one yo try out. Definitely on my hit list!


----------



## Matus (Nov 17, 2018)

Munetoshi is nice and the HT is really good - I had a 240 gyuto. But the grind is on the workhorse side of things (but comes nicely thin behind the edge). The tip could have been forged a little thinner, but I guess the reason is that these knives are not forged too close to final shape and thus the tip remains a bit too thick (since only the bevels are ground)


----------



## Migraine (Nov 17, 2018)

Showing my noobness here; is the muntoshi white steel clad in something? If so what's it clad in? All it says on the JNS site is 'white steel'.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 17, 2018)

Munetoshi is soft iron clad w KU finish.


----------



## Migraine (Nov 17, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Munetoshi is soft iron clad w KU finish.



Thanks.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 17, 2018)

White 2 clad in iron, at least it used to be.


----------



## ob-gym (Nov 17, 2018)

Migraine said:


> Showing my noobness here; is the muntoshi white steel clad in something? If so what's it clad in? All it says on the JNS site is 'white steel'.



Soft iron, not stainless


----------



## Matus (Nov 18, 2018)

Since a Munetoshi was mentioned here is a video I made a while back. Sorry - it is way too long (was made for a different purpose):


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 18, 2018)

Okay so for us noobs looking, wakui, Tanaka, mazaki, or munetoshi?
Or at least how would you compare them to each other? (Pros and cons of each basically)
I've been going back and forth for months about which one I should buy :s


----------



## parbaked (Nov 18, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Okay so for us boobs looking, wakui, Tanaka, mazaki, or munetoshi?



Kaeru


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 18, 2018)

parbaked said:


> Kaeru


Yeaaaaa forgot to add that one lol


----------



## Migraine (Nov 18, 2018)

Matus said:


> Since a Munetoshi was mentioned here is a video I made a while back. Sorry - it is way too long (was made for a different purpose):




The music


----------



## labor of love (Nov 18, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Okay so for us noobs looking, wakui, Tanaka, mazaki, or munetoshi?
> Or at least how would you compare them to each other? (Pros and cons of each basically)
> I've been going back and forth for months about which one I should buy :s


Wakui profile looks to be pretty similar to classic Yoshikane profile. (but not masashi looking yoshi profile) or even heiji.
Tanaka profile is all it’s own, kinda curvy.
Munetoshi is flat.
Mazaki has made a few different profiles.
Kearu profile is Masamoto KS 2.0 IMO. It feels more natural. 50mm x 240mm instead of 49mm x 250. Also the tip isn’t as extreme and sujihiki like as KS. I’m personally toying around with the idea of having a custom maker duplicate it.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 18, 2018)

For pure fall through food cutting ability I’d rank wakui at the top.
It’s very very thin behind the edge. Tanaka next in thinness, thin but not as delicate. Mazaki is thin but nothing crazy. Personally I felt like munetoshi and kearu could be thinner behind the edge ootb and I thinned them both after purchasing.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 18, 2018)

labor of love said:


> For pure fall through food cutting ability I’d rank wakui at the top.
> It’s very very thin behind the edge. Tanaka next in thinness, thin but not as delicate. Mazaki is thin but nothing crazy. Personally I felt like munetoshi and kearu could be thinner behind the edge ootb and I thinned them both after purchasing.


What about food release? Is it the inverse? I like the kaeru and living in Europe it's very easy to get one. I just don't want stainless I guess.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 18, 2018)

Wakui wh2 sharpens up really quickly, quickest of the bunch. Munetoshi wh2 is harder but feels great on the stones. Better retention. I used an early mazaki and didn’t like the heat treat a whole lot. 
Both Tanaka blue 2 and ginsanko sharpen up great and have great retention.
Kearu is heat treated for durability. It’s the toughest core steel and takes the longest of the bunch to sharpen.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 18, 2018)

I feel like I'm just gonna leave it to a coin toss. Just post on BST and see who's selling any of those


----------



## labor of love (Nov 18, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> What about food release? Is it the inverse? I like the kaeru and living in Europe it's very easy to get one. I just don't want stainless I guess.


Munetoshi has a low shinogi sorta like heiji but not quite so it’s probably the best food releaser. Kearu or Mazaki would be after munetoshi I suppose.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 18, 2018)

You guys are forgetting Makoto!


----------



## labor of love (Nov 18, 2018)

My dream Beater knife would be a hybrid.
Munetoshi steel+kearu profile with either mazaki or Tanaka grind.
Side note: whenever I see these really thin behind the
edge $800 kono Fujiyama choil shots they remind me of a $199 wakui. Ofcourse they’re completely different knives...but still.


----------



## DanDan (Nov 18, 2018)

labor of love said:


> For pure fall through food cutting ability I’d rank wakui at the top.



Hi, I am DanDan and I want a Wakui

edit: cool I hit the triple digits


----------



## parbaked (Nov 18, 2018)

I want dan dan noodles....but for stainless clad white steel value I'd take a Wakui!


----------



## panda (Nov 18, 2018)

out of the bunch, mazaki is the best all around knife. kaeru best profile. munetoshi best steel.


----------



## Jville (Nov 19, 2018)

ob-gym said:


> +1
> 
> My wife is now using full carbon 240 gyutos without supervision. She also let me throw away our old stainless santoku - she never throws anything away.





labor of love said:


> Munetoshi has a low shinogi sorta like heiji but not quite so it’s probably the best food releaser. Kearu or Mazaki would be after munetoshi I suppose.



IDK, I've not used a munetoshi, but I watched that munetoshi video matus posted. If using that as a reference, I've left onions standing perfectly intact undisturbed with my mazaki, jns old profile. And in general the food release has been really really good. It's greatest attribute Imo. I will say the cktg yahiko version I tried was nowhere near as good as it in the food release department. It felt like a different knife in that aspect.


----------



## Jville (Nov 19, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> It’s one of my favorite knives, but not the favorite, that designation will be left to my Toyama 240mm. But its also half the price and is a great knife overall. It’s the knife that my wife changed her mind about me spending big $$$ on knives, so that in itself is worth it.



To think, you almost didn't buy that knife (Toyama) over a few bucks .


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2018)

Jville said:


> IDK, I've not used a munetoshi, but I watched that munetoshi video matus posted. If using that as a reference, I've left onions standing perfectly intact undisturbed with my mazaki, jns old profile. And in general the food release has been really really good. It's greatest attribute Imo. I will say the cktg yahiko version I tried was nowhere near as good as it in the food release department. It felt like a different knife in that aspect.


I don’t really care to speak about food release. I can definitively state things about thinness or sharpen ability. Food release largely depends on how you’re using a knife. Not only that but there’s also so many different Mazakis it’s not really possible to make a general statement about them unless you’ve used them all...which I haven’t.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2018)

Furthermore, why are we even talking about mazaki? Aren’t they like $260ish now and climbing? This is a sub $200 wakui thread.


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Furthermore, why are we even talking about mazaki? Aren’t they like $260ish now and climbing? This is a sub $200 wakui thread.



We started talking about up-and-coming smiths when Mazaki, Makoto, Wakui, Munetoshi, Kaeru, etc came up


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 19, 2018)

Jville said:


> To think, you almost didn't buy that knife (Toyama) over a few bucks .



best knife decision I’ve made so far! What should be my next workhorse after the Toyama?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 19, 2018)

Clad in wrought iron I believe - definitely reactive. I liked Munetoshi a lot, especially for its value, but I prefer Tanaka. Both together might be unbeatable for the total price, though I haven’t used a Kaeru.

Edit: Oops - didn’t see the last bunch of posts since I had the thread open


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2018)

what the hell is makoto? is that new flavor of the month?


----------



## Jville (Nov 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Furthermore, why are we even talking about mazaki? Aren’t they like $260ish now and climbing? This is a sub $200 wakui thread.


That's fair, I was actually thinking that last night. That technically mazaki would be on the next class up, and not able to step in the ring with the others. Concerning food release, yes it can be manipulated. But also some ate just naturally better than others grind wise. The Mazakis have seem to varied, having seemingly many different versions. I put the jns one head to head against the cktg one and you could easily see the difference. So food release is not so objective it can't be tested, even though you have to try to control variables.



panda said:


> what the hell is makoto? is that new flavor of the month?



Makato is a kurasaki brother, but his brand goes under Makato. The knives are really nice. His sg2 stuff is basically straight laser, seeming similiar to shibata, except the shibata shape. The best that I've tried and think are really great is white#2 stainless clad. Those aren't lasers and have some nice grinds on them. I haven't tried his AS. They remind me of the kurasaki lasers.


----------



## mdreb (Nov 19, 2018)

Now I'm really confused...too many choices.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 19, 2018)

No need to be confused, most of the knives mentioned are very good and excellent for the price. Different people like some better than others, but they are all worth trying to see what works best for you. Just get whichever one interests you the most or is available and go from there. Hard to make a mistake among the choices discussed.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 19, 2018)

Like Pokemon .... Gotta Catch'em All !!


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Okay so for us noobs looking, wakui, Tanaka, mazaki, or munetoshi?
> Or at least how would you compare them to each other? (Pros and cons of each basically)
> I've been going back and forth for months about which one I should buy :s



Wakui = thinnest behind the edge and the one that drops through food the most. Very consistent quality 

Tanaka = next thinnest. Still thin but a good-at-everything grind. Very consistent quality 

Mazaki = second beefiest. If you get a good one I can definitely see how it’d be a good knife. That said, they have wildly inconsistent grinds and if you get a fatty you have absolutely zero chance as a noob to fix it on the stones. As an experienced sharpener it took several hours and sessions to get it right. Unfortunately Maxim is selectively allowing only good product reviews to go on his site now like chefknafstogo as my review of my Mazaki was never allowed. I know for a fact that another buyer who got lumped with an utterly useless, crazy reactive piece of pointy metal would have made their decision differently in the face of a balanced product review section. You also have zero chance of getting a fair view round here in the face of a torrent of fanboy hype. They’re also quite a bit north of $200.

Munetoshi - beefiest, but solid looking knives.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 19, 2018)

Unfortunately Maxim is selectively allowing only good product reviews to go on his site now like chefknafstogo as my review of my Mazaki was never allowed [/QUOTE said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> That is incredibly disappointing to hear. Did you contact him to ask why it your review was disallowed?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 19, 2018)

What about the Kaeru Baggie?


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2018)

I gave a very fair evaluation of the knives mentioned while at the same time listing my faves and the reasons why they’re my faves.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 19, 2018)

mdreb said:


> Now I'm really confused...too many choices.


S A M E


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 19, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> S A M E



I mean not if you think about it logically. Do you want stainless or carbon? Do you like flat profiles or more curve? Do you want a beefy spine or do you value thinness behind the edge? All the answers have been provided, you just need to determine what attributes you want the most.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> I know for a fact that another buyer who got lumped with an utterly useless, crazy reactive piece of pointy metal would have made their decision differently in the face of a balanced product review section. You also have zero chance of getting a fair view round here in the face of a torrent of fanboy hype. They’re also quite a bit north of $200.
> .



I know you’d singing a different song if you’d received my Maz, but mine is also version 3.4.25 from a different vendor, and for that I’m sorry. But there’s always one rotten in the bushel, guessing it was the one that landed at your door...[emoji24]


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 19, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> I mean not if you think about it logically. Do you want stainless or carbon? Do you like flat profiles or more curve? Do you want a beefy spine or do you value thinness behind the edge? All the answers have been provided, you just need to determine what attributes you want the most.


But thats exactly my point, it's hard to decide what you like when you haven't tried that much, and cant afford buying multiples. 
But yeah I have a rough idea what I want now, thanks for all the input you guys


----------



## valgard (Nov 19, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> But thats exactly my point, it's hard to decide what you like when you haven't tried that much, and cant afford buying multiples.
> But yeah I have a rough idea what I want now, thanks for all the input you guys


Errr, just get one. Your problem can't be solved by others. They already gave you the best options with their particular characteristics. What else are they supposed to say? There's no single best knife option, that doesn't exist, different people like different stuff. And guess what? Others can't figure out what you like for you.
Just go with any of those and it will be a good knife at worst.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 19, 2018)

When in doubt - Tanaka
Easy.


----------



## tongas (Nov 19, 2018)

You 'll need to dive at some point.
I came , as you, not long time ago on this forum as newbie with japanese knifes and got more or less the same advices.
Ain't easy to decide when unable to try one or other but looks like steel price is going north soon. So better take a dive quickly, more or less
I went Kaeru route and had a chance to have my brother involved and to find a nice forum member selling his Munetoshi.So I'll be able to handle both 
If you are not pleased ,you can either trade or sale it here on bst , there always will be newbie as I am to buy second hand BNIB

Suerte


----------



## slobound (Nov 19, 2018)

Does anyone have the Wakui KU gyuto (Cleancut) AND Migaki hairline version (Bernal or Epic Edge) that can speak to the grind of each? 

I have the KU gyuto and Migaki hairline nakiri. The grind couldn’t be more different, but that may just be a result of the different knife type. 

I’m curious how the gyutos stack up against each other.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

[QUOTE="tgfencer, post: 580287, member: 22966" That is incredibly dissapointing to hear. Did you contact him to ask why your review was disallowed?]

“*That is incredibly dissapointing to hear. Did you contact him to ask why your review was disallowed?*”

Na, what’s the point of another unanswered email? The last person I know of that returned a Mazaki got treated with such contempt and charged a restock fee. It must be pointed out that in my ordering notes I very specifically asked for one that was thin behind the edge - a perfectly reasonable request.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 19, 2018)

Tanaka (KU) B2 was my jumping point, that thing was rough, so many low spots ..... But it taught me a lot about caring, maintaining, sharpening, polishing, etc. and at that price I wasn't too hesitant to try diffrent different things, the total experience gained was worth many many times that of the knife imho. 
For practical purposes I think the Kaeru is hard to beat, tough, (mostly)stainless, low maintenance, and the profile is stellar. But it also the most right handed grind of the bunch mentioned. One of those knives you want to reach for all the time without thinking.
Between Mazaki and Munetoshi, I preferred the Mune steel a lot more, I have the "Charcoal White 2" Maz steel and it didnt really impress me at all. The Mune steel is harder, crisper, but still felt great on stones, winner by my books. 
Tanaka Ginsanko are light and thinnish, my fav stainless. 
Another knife to add to the $200 class is probably the Ginga in #w2 and swedish stainless, those are pretty great if you like the lighter, thinner, less heel height.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Na, what’s the point of another unanswered email? The last person I know of that returned a Mazaki got treated with such contempt and charged a restock fee. It must be pointed out that in my ordering notes I very specifically asked for one that was thin behind the edge - a perfectly reasonable request.



Bah, that's frustrating. A restocking fee is acceptable I suppose- it is stated in his terms and conditions- but contempt and padded reviews are not. Put this alongside things like a $1600 price tag for a 25mm thick ohira suita and the reasons for doing business with him are decreasing. I've had good experiences myself in the past, but perhaps 'the past' may be key there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2018)

I briefly owned a KU Tanaka blue 2 from James. I think it was only $150ish and that’s including a nice James ebony handle. 
The stainless clad blue 2 Tanaka’s and ginsanko Tanaka’s should be a step up with rounding of spine and choil for a few more bucks. Can’t speak for high/low spots in grind from a comparative basis. But they all cut in a superior fashion at this price point.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 19, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I briefly owned a KU Tanaka blue 2 from James. I think it was only $150ish and that’s including a nice James ebony handle.
> The stainless clad blue 2 Tanaka’s and ginsanko Tanaka’s should be a step up with rounding of spine and choil for a few more bucks. Can’t speak for high/low spots in grind from a comparative basis. But they all cut in a superior fashion at this price point.


I should add mine was the El Cheapo MM version, but was also like $120 or less. And yes it is a great cutter.


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm disappointed nobody has tried clean-cut kashima sanjo line yet... That one looks solid in the $200 category


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> But thats exactly my point, it's hard to decide what you like when you haven't tried that much, and cant afford buying multiples.
> But yeah I have a rough idea what I want now, thanks for all the input you guys


Just bite the bulletand try them all one at a time like the rest of us.


----------



## minibatataman (Nov 19, 2018)

panda said:


> Just bite the bulletand try them all one at a time like the rest of us.


That's why I made that post on BTS lol


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Wakui = thinnest behind the edge and the one that drops through food the most. Very consistent quality
> 
> Tanaka = next thinnest. Still thin but a good-at-everything grind. Very consistent quality
> 
> ...



hey... just curious if this is the product that you're talking about, as I can see a negative review on there that may belong to you
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 19, 2018)

JBroida said:


> hey... just curious if this is the product that you're talking about, as I can see a negative review on there that may belong to you
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/



Nice spot, Jon, level headed as usual. I think you are correct and I’m glad to see it.

I believe Otto got a 270, if I recall correctly, so maybe the review posting to the wrong product page caused the confusion in him not seeing it.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2018)

yup... i could see that happening... i just wanted to look into it because maksim and I use the same review system, and sometimes i have issues with reviews not showing up properly or showing up on the wrong item, and its hard to fix.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

JBroida said:


> hey... just curious if this is the product that you're talking about, as I can see a negative review on there that may belong to you
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-kasumi-gyuto-240mm/



That’s the one [emoji121]️ that was submitted 24 Oct and wasn’t there as recently as a few days ago when I cross referenced based on an inbound message from another member who received a fatty.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> That’s the one [emoji121]️ that was submitted 24 Oct and wasn’t there as recently as a few days ago when I cross referenced based on an inbound message from another member who received a fatty.


for what its worth, i alnost never touch our review system (except to get rid of spam stuff and overtly blatant trolling from time to time), but reviews dont always post right away automatically... just a function of how yotpo seems to work


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2018)

how did this thread turn into maxim discussion? he probably sent you a fatty on purpose. lol


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah, let’s get it back on track, apologies for the rant. Wakui hairline 270, Bernal version:


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

Yoshikane if that’s still in the running


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Yeah, let’s get it back on track, apologies for the rant. Wakui hairline 270, Bernal version:
> View attachment 44919



That grind looks a lot like my Hinoura. If the performance is similar, then its surely a great deal.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Yeah, let’s get it back on track, apologies for the rant. Wakui hairline 270, Bernal version:
> View attachment 44919


240mm is even thinner.


----------



## panda (Nov 19, 2018)

was that the one you posted in show your newest knife thread? profile look like masashi, old stock?


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

panda said:


> was that the one you posted in show your newest knife thread? profile look like masashi, old stock?



Yup.. that profile is so masashi. Very clean and even blade road for the money, actually exceptional. Spent about 40mins getting out a mini low:


----------



## slobound (Nov 20, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Yup.. that profile is so masashi. Very clean and even blade road for the money, actually exceptional. Spent about 40mins getting out a mini low:
> 
> View attachment 44921



That’s hammered finish reminds me of Koi scales! I love it.

I’ll try to get a choil shot of my 240 Wakui tomorrow. I just ran it over the stones this afternoon too


----------



## mdreb (Nov 20, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> No need to be confused, most of the knives mentioned are very good and excellent for the price. Different people like some better than others, but they are all worth trying to see what works best for you. Just get whichever one interests you the most or is available and go from there. Hard to make a mistake among the choices discussed.



Yeah I have been all over the place...looked for a Makato 240 but none to be had. So back tracking to Tanaka, Mune or Wakui. Like the looks of the Kaeru but wanted a little less stainless.
Where does everyone get the Tanaka? From Knives and Stone? They all seem to be over $200.00. I am just looking for a goto as I have the "drawer queens" so to speak.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 20, 2018)

mdreb said:


> Where does everyone get the Tanaka? From Knives and Stone? They all seem to be over $200.00.



http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...uto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-ebony-handle/
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsan-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-lite/


----------



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2018)

http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsan-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-lite/
$173.
Can’t beat it.
Also, $200 tanaka blue with all the K&S perks is plenty of value.


----------



## mdreb (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow thanks guys for the quick replies...heading to K&S. Will follow up. Thanks again.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2018)

All this talk about bargain knives reminds me of one of Jon’s newest offerings, the En line.
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/en/products/en-240mm-ginsanko-wa-gyuto
It creeps over the $200 mark a little but it does come with saya.


----------



## dwalker (Nov 20, 2018)

Just wait for the black Friday sales. Your two bills will get you a bit more. I can't recommend the Tanaka blue nashiji more highly. Picked my 240 up last year on sale and I think it was $209 or something shipped WITH saya from K&S.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 20, 2018)

Sukenari ginsanko 270mm and misono swed 270mm are $190 and $199 at jck. Only $10 off reg price for sukenari.


----------



## minibatataman (Dec 19, 2018)

Ended up doing what I said I'll do. Get what pops up on BST 
Got ashy's munetoshi last week and it shouldnt take much longer to arrive!


----------



## mdreb (Dec 20, 2018)

Ruso said:


> When in doubt - Tanaka
> Easy.


That is what I ended up doing just got it yesterday from Knives and Stones. What a nice knife! I will attempt to post a photo asap. Read these posts and seemed universal that I could not go wrong.
I have spent a lot more on others but I see myself reaching for this baby...


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 21, 2018)

labor of love said:


> All this talk about bargain knives reminds me of one of Jon’s newest offerings, the En line.
> https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/en/products/en-240mm-ginsanko-wa-gyuto
> It creeps over the $200 mark a little but it does come with saya.


And a wonderful knife it is too. I have both the 210 and the 240.They get used a lot. Bought the 210 first and like it so well so bought the 240 a week later.


----------



## rickg17 (Dec 21, 2018)

Sigh. I shouldn't have read this. So... I have a 210 Wakui and love it. For those of you who have used one... what second gyuto would you want? The Wakui is killer but on things like potatoes and onions the food release isn't awesome so significantly better food release would be the criterion. 

And no, you cannot have my Wakui


----------



## ashy2classy (Dec 21, 2018)

rickg17 said:


> Sigh. I shouldn't have read this. So... I have a 210 Wakui and love it. For those of you who have used one... what second gyuto would you want? The Wakui is killer but on things like potatoes and onions the food release isn't awesome so significantly better food release would be the criterion.
> 
> And no, you cannot have my Wakui



Both of mine (migaki and nashiji) have better than average release. If you're OK with iron cladding, get a Mazaki. Great performer, including food release and separation.

Hmm, I guess they're both from Sanjo so maybe not if you want a smith from a different region. Toyama or Watanabe maybe?

SH*T! Sanjo again LOL! Tanaka from K&S? Any variety will be a great value/performance ratio.

I'd get them all if I were you.


----------



## rickg17 (Dec 21, 2018)

yeah the Wakui isn't BAD and for general use it's perfectly fine. If I was slicing up a lot of onions etc it might get slightly annoying. DO I *need* another knife? No. Will I get one? Guess..


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 3, 2019)

For what it's worth I've been really enjoying my munetoshi. After all I heard I thought it was going to be very heavy but it doesn't feel cumbersome at all, it feels good. I really like the flatter profile and the steel. The tip isn't as thin as it could be but considering I prefer my petty for tasks that need a tip that thin it doesn't bother me at all.


----------

